# Fancy a 3D TV, but what do all the numbers mean?



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

I think I might treat the house to a new 3D TV but don't know what all the numbers mean. 

I want a good picture and want my little boy to try grabbing stuff coming out of it, but what spec do I need? 

What is 1080p mean and is it the best? How about 50 and 60hz? What is best and is there better? 

Anyone know what to look out for and who makes the better TV's these days?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

1080p is full HD and the more Hz the better as that's how quickly your telltale refreshes, basically how many frames per second it will show


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Have a good read throught the postd on avforums, though you'll need to put a few days to one side to do it, cus just as you think youve decided on the best tv, you'll read a negative post about it!!

I really like Panasonic Tv's, but its really difficult to decide which is best amongst plasmas, LCD's, LED's etc. Once youve found your perfect tv, do some price checks with various bricks & mortor shops, then get John Lewis to price match. JL offer 5yrs warranty on their tv's which is a big bonus. Though I think Panasonic shops are offering 6yrs on certain models.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Im also doing this and have just learnt that Plasma TV`s use more electricity. New one to me!! Learn something new everyday as they say:thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

kasman said:


> Im also doing this and have just learnt that Plasma TV`s use more electricity. New one to me!! Learn something new everyday as they say:thumb:


Yup and give off loads of heat


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

That's another thing too. What's the differences in plasma, LED and LCD?

Cheers for the feedback people


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it depends on how the plasma tv settings are adjusted. I was reading about this on the above link today. Ill try and find the info for you.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Heres the plasma info..

*Plasma TVs are not particularly power hungry if they are set up correctly. They do generally use more power than LCDs, but because the technology is self-illuminating it means that power function is never close to the maximum rated output for any length of time, whereas LCD stays at the same level when switched on (as the backlight is usually constant). Correct calibration can reduce power consumption by up to 50% in some cases (THX research, 2009).*

The section at the top of the page in this link explains some of the differences between plasma and others. Its an interesting read.

It explains that whilst Sony and other manufacturers have sumped plasmas, many purists regard them as the best tv's. They do give better black colours and go up to really large screen sizes, but can suffer fron image retention. But then LCD's can suffer from motion blur!

Im currently researching for a new tv to buy in a few months time. But ive started the research now because theres so many models to research. Just as youve found your perfect tv, you find negative reports that suggest a different model!! Im currently reading up on the Panasonic V20.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

dean j said:


> That's another thing too. What's the differences in plasma, LED and LCD?
> 
> Cheers for the feedback people


Plasma TV's when set up correctly, give a more natural looking picture.
LED tv's are normal LCD's but have LED backlighting, so technologically, they are a bit behind the newer technology which is Plasma.
LED's give a very good picture though so dont think i am slating them, just prefer Plasma pictures.
As for Cost, hardly anything in it now with newer technology bringing down the power consumption on all types. As for heat, well i must admit i have not noticed the back being that hot to be honest.
I saw a Panasonic 3d Tv the other day in Lakes amd must admit it was very impressive, just pipping a 3d Sony i was also looking at.
All just my opinion of course, others will have different views.
Heres a good link.....http://www.avforums.com/forums/plasma-tvs/

Kev


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Theres just so many things to consider with 3D tv's, such as passive or active 3D glasses etc. And ive heard that in Japan they have given 3D tv's the elbow. Considering they are the leaders in this kind of technology makes me wonder if the rest of the world will follow?


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Av forums will go into some epic details as well so you may want to get another google page open as well to quickly search!
I won't go in much detail but basically the general way to look at plasma vs led
Plasma:
More natural on the eye
Generally better depth to an image
Better colours and black levels
Better movement 

LED: 
Slightly cheaper
Slimmer
Sexier designs
Cheaper to run but not by much
Very colourful screens

Now these points are all out of the box points, this does not allow for screen calibration.

I prefer plasma but I have seen many a plasma look bad. Safe options for this years screens is the plasma range from Panasonic, the GT30 and VT30 range are just epic
LED the samsung range kick ****, the D7000 and D8000


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

"_GT30 and VT30 range are just epic
LED the samsung range kick ****, the D7000 and D8000 _"

Those sets really do seem to get good reviews.

The problem with reading all the avforum posts is that there will always be folk posting their problems with a certain tv. eg, some members have experienced green splodges on their GT30 tv, despite having it replaced 2-3 times. And the list goes on..

But those issues aside, if you buy from somewhere offering a good warranty like John Lewis then at least you have some protection.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

LG - 42-lw450u

Best reviews and fOr this price a bargain!


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I have a Panasonic 3D 50 in TV its the ST30, and whilst its the bottom of the current range of Panasonic 3D TV's it doesnt behave like one, its a superb set, previously I had a Samsung standard HD TV, it was only a 720P set so the difference in coming to this 1080P set was quite a bit, I was surprised as I didnt think it would be so diffreent, but it is, just worlds apart.

The standard spec with my model is excellent, its 1080P has 3 HDMI, 1 optical sound out, scart, RF aerial plus other connections, the built i tuner is Freeview HD but I have Sky so its of no use to me, it is also a basic 'Smart' TV you can buy a dongle to make it wireless, or you can connect it direct to your router with an etherent cable and you get basic apps such as Facebook, YouTube, BBC iPlayer ec, overall it does everything I need from a TV.

As for the 3D side, I like it but it wasnt my main reason for buying the set I just wanted a better HD experience which this has delivered, however I do watch the odd bluray or football or something in 3D and whilst its interesting and good fun, I dont get the urge that I MUST watch in 3D, overall I am more than happy with the HD but some animated movies come to life in 3D i.e. Avatar, Yogi Bear etc

And also at the moment this set is on offer at various outlets for £699 which incudes 2 sets of glasses plus 5 year warranty, at that price point its a steal, well worth it.

As for the Plasma, LCD etc arguments, personally I am a huge Plasma lover, they just deliver a great viewing experience, we have some LCD's in our house as well and whilst they are good, they dont come close to the Plasma personally, the ST30 is also very slim compared to some older Plasma sets.

One thing though that will make a difference is getting the set calibrated, there is a download on the net, rip that to a disc follow the instructions and at the end of it you will have a calibrated set that will just give great definaition to your TV pictures and will just look so much better than the out of the box settings or naked eye settings.

Overall great set, well worth considering.

Hope this helps.

James


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

james_19742000 said:


> I have a Panasonic 3D 50 in TV its the ST30, and whilst its the bottom of the current range of Panasonic 3D TV's it doesnt behave like one, its a superb set, previously I had a Samsung standard HD TV, it was only a 720P set so the difference in coming to this 1080P set was quite a bit, I was surprised as I didnt think it would be so diffreent, but it is, just worlds apart.
> 
> The standard spec with my model is excellent, its 1080P has 3 HDMI, 1 optical sound out, scart, RF aerial plus other connections, the built i tuner is Freeview HD but I have Sky so its of no use to me, it is also a basic 'Smart' TV you can buy a dongle to make it wireless, or you can connect it direct to your router with an etherent cable and you get basic apps such as Facebook, YouTube, BBC iPlayer ec, overall it does everything I need from a TV.
> 
> ...


Yeah I will vouch for calibration, I was trained up for ISF calibration at my old job, but it's flipping expensive to get it done by a pro, but at least the better pana sets have some of the tools built in.
As for the GT30 having screen splurges, that one is new on me, the one I hear a lot and have experienced once or twice is on the Samsung sets, they get what looks like claw marks coming down them, only had it once or twice, but it was weird.
Can I also just remind everyone that as well as John Lewis, don't over look Sevenoaks sound and vision, they are who I used to work for, and they know there stuff! Will match John Lewis as well, and know a hell of a lot more as well. Main reason is because most the staff physically install the sets themselves, rather than having a dedicated team to do it, so they have first hand experience
Second point, if anyone needs a tv stand then let me know!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

bigmcclarron said:


> Second point, if anyone needs a tv stand then let me know!


Why, do you sell them? Ive been reading up on bespoke tv stands tonight, the quantity of av devices under my Tv seems to grow each month!


----------



## Sonia (Dec 27, 2011)

We've bought a LG 3D tv three weeks ago it's been voted the best by SKY. Have to say its awesome and the picture quality is second to none. It also has cinema 3D which means no messing around with paring them to the tv every time you want to watch a movie no battery's so less hassle and we got 7 pairs of glasses with our tv so we can have all the family or our mates around at no extra cost! 

We were told that Panasonic 3D glasses are £150.00 a pair and then Sony are around £90.00 per pair!!! 

I'm not a skin flint but 7 pairs of glasses at that price I may as well re mortgage! 

If we need extra pairs we can use the ones you get at the cinema or they're around £1.99 each on eBay.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Sonia said:


> We've bought a LG 3D tv three weeks ago it's been voted the best by SKY.


Which model did you buy Sonia please?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I could save you a lot of time, I took about 1 week of constant shop hunting. 

Here's what I found with all 3d tv's available in comet etc aside from LG. 

They all make the footage go further into the tv, LG was the only which you slapped the cheap 3D glasses, which require no syncing or charging on, and it actually worked. Things jumped out and went into the tv. 

I bored my girlfriend to tears as I was in a particular outlet for around 3/4 hours just looking at tv's. 

So LG I would go as big as you can dependant on the size of your room, 3D only works to the width of the screen so it needs to be big to be worth it. Over 42" I reckon at least.


----------



## Sonia (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll ask my partner for you and let you know but LG is the best in my opinion. We spent weeks researching it as we wanted to get the best that we could afford


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a 42" LG Plasma and I have had it since 2004 and its fantastic. Its only HD ready so only 720p but the picture is always very good and so to is the sound. I will replace this set with another LG in the future but Full HD and 3D aswell. I have seen the set that you get quite a few sets of glasses and it is a great buy but I was then thinking of going for a LCD but after reading this I will stick with Plasma I think


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

3D was a dead duck before it even began tbh,

Juddering imagery, giving users headaches and who thought people would sit in their living room with 3d shades on? seriously?

Once glasses free 3D comes at a competitive price with a good frame rate and fluid movement perhaps people will adopt more but it's not for me (and for others evidently)

There are some cheap 50" plasmas around in the sales, i was hoping to get a nice 60" but we will see what comes about.

The colour in LED tv's is phenomenal, plasma is OK but i'm yet to see a plasma which Wow's me.

Where i work (yacht) we have various large screen TV's and a Pro HD projector, the LED tv's win it out for me.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

It's the one I posted.


----------



## deanquartermain (Jun 28, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> Which model did you buy Sonia please?


It's an lg42lw650t

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361502,-1.230074


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Plasma TV's look the best, especially in the larger sizes. 

I got a Samsung PS59D8000 59" plasma, top of their line of plasmas. It's a smart TV, got the Internet and stuff, as well as 3D. 

To be honest, I've used the Internet twice on it, and used 3D about three times. Waste of time, but I bought the TV for the best picture. The Samsungs have come a long way, and are up there with the Panasonics. Except the Samsungs are cheaper. Much cheaper! 

Plasmas used to be really heavy, and chew heaps of power, but my plasma is good on the juice, and weighs about 34kgs! The picture is awesome. No other way to explain it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

carbonangel said:


> The colour in LED tv's is phenomenal, plasma is OK but i'm yet to see a plasma which Wow's me.


Strange. Considering Plasmas can produce just about infinite colours compared to LCDs, not to mention better blacks and contrast. The backlit LED Sonys were getting there, but very expensive, and even they gone to cheap edge lit LCDs. Don't forget how much quicker a plasma TV reacts to picture change....


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Plasma is the way to go! I just bought Panasonics latest offering in 46" you won't get better


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Why, do you sell them? Ive been reading up on bespoke tv stands tonight, the quantity of av devices under my Tv seems to grow each month!


I work for a manufacturer now yes  depending on what you would like to spend of course! If you are looking at bespoke furniture then I am guessing you will be interested in this lot www.bdiusa.com we distribute this stuff exclusively in the Uk, let me know what you like and I can get get you a price and point you in the direction to your closest store


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

And as for the LG, yes they are stepping up there game a lot, not seen the new sets they have coming but I am hearing fairly good things, but the only reason it won best tv by Sky is because they have a partnership with sky! LG supplied a lot of free TVs to pubs when 3D first happened, hence why you have the cheap glasses! Can you imagine 30 odd pairs of active glasses in a pub! They would go missing in 5 minutes if people knew how much they were.
As for LED being the best well no it's just not yet, it's getting there don't get me wrong, and some peoples eyes do prefer it because of the colours, they stand out massively because of this. Pioneer made the best screens I have ever seen and I do think they still are the best and will be extremely hard to beat ever! But the closest any company will ever get to beat them can only be Panasonic as they bought Pioneers technology from them as well as all their gurus as well! Basically behind a Panasonic set nowadays is mainly Pioneer gubins or what the gurus from Pioneer would have used!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Great information, but I'm still none the wiser. 

I do have a budget. I could probably stretch to 900 quid and ideally I'd buy from Comet as my cousin works there so I'd get her 10% discount. 

Do I just want to buy the dearest in my budget? Anyone know about the sets sold by Comet? Any worth considering?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If going LED backlit (which we did with a lush Panasonic TV), budget for some decent external speakers too. The TV's are so thin that the sound quality is pants.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Shiny said:


> If going LED backlit (which we did with a lush Panasonic TV), budget for some decent external speakers too. The TV's are so thin that the sound quality is pants.


Or buy one of the ultra cool stands I have coming with better speakers built into it


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a new TV soon, I'm swaying towards the Panny ATM. I've also read that the 3D TV uses a better screen so is worth getting even if you don't want 3D, which I don't.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

dean j said:


> Great information, but I'm still none the wiser.
> 
> I do have a budget. I could probably stretch to 900 quid and ideally I'd buy from Comet as my cousin works there so I'd get her 10% discount.
> 
> Do I just want to buy the dearest in my budget? Anyone know about the sets sold by Comet? Any worth considering?


Comet sell them all, at that price point you can still get the better panasonics, go and look at the GT30, depends on what size you are after but this range is best at its price point! 
As for others at that price I am afraid I have no clue about the LG model numbers, and I am quite limited about the Samsung's until you get to the better screens in their range. Basically you will end up paying close to your budget to get the best, your best going in there and starting at £700 sets and working your way up. Just a shame they never look that great in store! The other thing to remember is that any screen you will buy you will love once you get it home, the thing that people normally struggle with more is size and buying too small!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Pezza4u said:


> I'm looking at getting a new TV soon, I'm swaying towards the Panny ATM. I've also read that the 3D TV uses a better screen so is worth getting even if you don't want 3D, which I don't.


Quite simply yes! The only non 3D set I know of that is still worth it is the Pana G30! But for the extra couple of quid you might as well just go for the 3D the GT30!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

dean j said:


> Great information, but I'm still none the wiser.
> 
> I do have a budget. I could probably stretch to 900 quid and ideally I'd buy from Comet as my cousin works there so I'd get her 10% discount.
> 
> Do I just want to buy the dearest in my budget? Anyone know about the sets sold by Comet? Any worth considering?


Check out my thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=245286

I ended up with a Samsung 40in LED Smart TV from Comet @ £499

:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

bigmcclarron said:


> Just a shame they never look that great in store!


True. I think they have the colour/brightness set to max to compensate for the stores lighting. Or perhaps they just dont bother at all and leave them at factory default which makes them look crap.

I would be considering the GT30 as suggested by bigmcclarron, but at least stick to the big brands - Panasonic, Samsung, Sony, LG etc. Its hard to recommend a particular tv, I would suggest viewing them at as many shops as possible, read as many users reviews as you can, then make your choice. Personally I dont think you can beat the John Lewis price match with 5yr warranty. I used them on my current Panasonic plasma and Samsung LCD tvs.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I would personally avoid 3D, I've read many reports about how it's (once again) failing to really take off.

Buy yourself a nice Plasma tv with speakers, I have a 60" LG plasma tv, utterly fantastic picture.

Like others said, get some some good speakers, I went with a AV receiver and some Wharfedale speakers.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Id love a good surround system, but the position of my tv and the seating arrangement of my living room doesnt really lend itself to one. Ive compromised my buying a Yamaha soundbar, not quite the same as 7:1 surround sound, but a vast improvement on my tv's speakers.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Just popped down Comet to have a butchers and see a couple at 699 which appeal to me

Apparently, they are the last style of Panasonic and Samsung. Samsung looks better but isn't a smart TV like the Panasonic. Both plasma, both 1080p and 600hz. 

I might look into them at the weekend. Not sure of the model numbers though


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Get the model numbers dean and look at the links to avforums above, where most of the popular tv's have their own owners threads highlighting the pros and cons.:thumb:


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

John Lewis currently has a good deal on at the moment on the ST30

http://www.johnlewis.com/231311630/Product.aspx

Had a look at this TV when we were looking at a new TV for my parents and it was very impressive.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

dean j said:


> Just popped down Comet to have a butchers and see a couple at 699 which appeal to me
> 
> Apparently, they are the last style of Panasonic and Samsung. Samsung looks better but isn't a smart TV like the Panasonic. Both plasma, both 1080p and 600hz.
> 
> I might look into them at the weekend. Not sure of the model numbers though


don't worry about it being a smart tv or not. Just like 3D, you won't use it! 

Just get the best panel you can buy for the money. Some lower models use the same panels as the high end models. This means you can get a bigger TV with high quality screen, but without the frills, for the same cash as a smaller top of the range model.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

I would not bother with 3d in all honesty. Only thing with samsung is the sound quality on them when ever i have listened is rubbish...could always consider a loewe


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> I would not bother with 3d in all honesty. Only thing with samsung is the sound quality on them when ever i have listened is rubbish...could always consider a loewe


On a £900 budget I am guessing he would get an ex demo unit about 3 years out of date


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Matt197 said:


> John Lewis currently has a good deal on at the moment on the ST30
> 
> http://www.johnlewis.com/231311630/Product.aspx
> 
> Had a look at this TV when we were looking at a new TV for my parents and it was very impressive.


Dam fine TV that and fwiw due to faster refresh rates plasma tv are generally better with 3d in that they avoid cross talk a lot better. Buying from JL is also a good idea as their warranty and aftersales service is hard to beat. If I didnt already have a 50inch Panny already I would buy it myself.

BTW I am a bit of an AV nut and am on my second Plasma and never had screen burn which is very different from retention. i cant be doing with the backlight on LCDs and decent uniform LED Backlit LCD screen cost more than a Plasma. best advice is read up on the AVFORUMS reviews they do and whilst rather OTT for novices they are far more accurate in summing up than most.

Both LCD and Plasma have their good points and nowdays neither is better as such as there is a lot more to consider. The flatter the screen the crappier the sound but as I have a home cinema setup I dont care about the sound but if it matters then listen well.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

bigmcclarron said:


> On a £900 budget I am guessing he would get an ex demo unit about 3 years out of date


JL do the xelos...but that is £600 over budget....:lol: 40" LED...

only in my experience build quality is top notch  weighs a ton as well. :thumb: do love my 32 individual (not the S)....


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. It seems like the ST30 can be had in 50" for 700 quid. Better than 900 anyway!

I'm thinking about the amount of glasses that come with them. Theres 3 of us and if there is a deal to be had, it usually only includes 2 pair of glasses, and they're bloody expensive bought separate!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

dean j said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It seems like the ST30 can be had in 50" for 700 quid. Better than 900 anyway!
> 
> I'm thinking about the amount of glasses that come with them. Theres 3 of us and if there is a deal to be had, it usually only includes 2 pair of glasses, and they're bloody expensive bought separate!


Normally the deal is two glasses and some kind of blu ray player, normally being the pana bdp110 which is not a bad machine! And glasses are about £80 from memory


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

You seem like you know your stuff McLarron. What tv should I buy then? What would you go buy with your money? And would my PS3 play 3D films on the tv? Or do I need a 3D player?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Avoid the Samsung 6000? (i think) series 3D sets which are advertised as FullHD 3D but in fact they aren't Samsung are having to give people refunds months after they have bought the TV because they mislead the viewers. It means that if you have a 720p 3D signal your actually watching 360p!!!! which is LESS than SD!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

That's another thing I didn't know. Does the 3D have it's own HD level thingy? I thought if the tv was 1080p that meant everything was watched in 1080!

I'm a novice at this, as you can see!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

dean j said:


> That's another thing I didn't know. Does the 3D have it's own HD level thingy? I thought if the tv was 1080p that meant everything was watched in 1080!
> 
> I'm a novice at this, as you can see!


My money I would go for the pana gt30, it's the award winner, it's what sells in the stores at the moment by country miles, you get a five year warranty, plus I've always owned a pana! I've currently got last years g20 and the gt30 is just so much better!
I personally would get a blu ray player it is a better way to watch compared to a ps3, but that's not to take anything away from the ps3 it's a great machine.
As for 3d well this is where it gets confusing! 3d does not mean its HD, far from it in fact! It can be as low as 360p from memory but does go up to 1080p. Basically it's nothing you should worry about, if the screen is full hd then it can do full 3d as well, the issue is normally more whatever you are watching rather than the set! I have a demo disc for 3d which gives me the option to show clips in 720p (not full hd) or 1080p! 
And yes I should hope I do know a little bit about this stuff! I have sold it for 8 years now!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

I've been looking at panasonics now and I've heard loads about the st30 but just see an st31b. Is there any difference in the two?

Also, when you look at comet, it shows the st30 and 31 have YouTube, skype, Facebook etc on the little picture of the set itself. Do these really come with that stuff too?

Sorry to bug you mate, but as you said, you are the Panna man!

Cheers mate for all this.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

dean j said:


> I've been looking at panasonics now and I've heard loads about the st30 but just see an st31b. Is there any difference in the two?
> 
> Also, when you look at comet, it shows the st30 and 31 have YouTube, skype, Facebook etc on the little picture of the set itself. Do these really come with that stuff too?
> 
> ...


Yeah they all come with that lot, it's the smart tv function! Basically it means u can get apps on them that connect to the net, you won't use them trust me lol! 
And no not a clue what the st31 is! Normally pana make screens just for comet, dixons and currys etc


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

bigmcclarron said:


> you won't use them trust me lol!


A decent iPlayer app I would 100% use. Friend showed me his Sony which he could control using his iPhone which was really nice.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Rob_Quads said:


> A decent iPlayer app I would 100% use. Friend showed me his Sony which he could control using his iPhone which was really nice.


Yeah ok I will give you that one! I've used that a few times!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Looks like an ST30 for me then. Hope the active glasses don't give me a headache!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

dean j said:


> Looks like an ST30 for me then. Hope the active glasses don't give me a headache!


Dean have you actually watched 3d yet?!


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

What are the tv stands with the speakers in like?


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

I've only sampled it in a store for a couple minutes and it does look good. Never watched anything for any amount of time though. 

Just researching it all and some people have commented on the active glasses giving people headaches or eye strain after watching for a good period of time


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

dean j said:


> I've only sampled it in a store for a couple minutes and it does look good. Never watched anything for any amount of time though.
> 
> Just researching it all and some people have commented on the active glasses giving people headaches or eye strain after watching for a good period of time


Yeah about three hours will be most people's max, but it's only one button press to turn it off!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

P4ULT said:


> What are the tv stands with the speakers in like?


The official answer to this is 'sorry sir what tv stand with speakers! I don't know of any yet sir' 
Unofficial answer is of course they are bloody good for the money we expect them to be retailing at!


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

bigmcclarron said:


> The official answer to this is 'sorry sir what tv stand with speakers! I don't know of any yet sir'
> Unofficial answer is of course they are bloody good for the money we expect them to be retailing at!


Keep me posted please :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

LeadFarmer said:


> Id love a good surround system, but the position of my tv and the seating arrangement of my living room doesnt really lend itself to one. Ive compromised my buying a Yamaha soundbar, not quite the same as 7:1 surround sound, but a vast improvement on my tv's speakers.


That should not matter too much, my Onkyo amp has a self setting system, think it's called Odessy or something similar.
You put a mcrophone where you normally sit and the sysytem starts to adjust all the speakers for maximun efficiency, works well.

Kev


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

spursfan said:


> That should not matter too much, my Onkyo amp has a self setting system, think it's called Odessy or something similar.
> You put a mcrophone where you normally sit and the sysytem starts to adjust all the speakers for maximun efficiency, works well.
> 
> Kev


Audissey it's called and yes you should use it and then make adjustments from what it says as it never gets it totally right


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

spursfan said:


> That should not matter too much, my Onkyo amp has a self setting system, think it's called Odessy or something similar.
> You put a mcrophone where you normally sit and the sysytem starts to adjust all the speakers for maximun efficiency, works well.
> 
> Kev


Useful info, thanks.

But Id love a big square livingroom to position all the speakers perfectly.


----------

